# Pipe Support Spans



## Nick Osborn (Jun 27, 2017)

Hello all,

I need to come up with information on maximum allowable pipe support spans for a project.

We are designing a pipe bridge to carry over hot water in 4" schedule 40 copper and compressed air in 2" steel.

I see that the IMC table 305.4 calls out pipe spans of 10 feet and 12 feet respectively, but I need to know if that table accounts for external wind and ice loading. If not, what resource can I use to determine my span spacing given these external elements?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Keystone (Jun 27, 2017)

As I understand it, the table does not address external wind and ice loading. You likely will need to contact a Registered Design Professional for answers.


----------



## cda (Jun 27, 2017)

Welcome !!

How is Ozzy now a days??


----------



## cda (Jun 27, 2017)

Scope of IMC talks about within building's


----------



## Nick Osborn (Jun 27, 2017)

Darn Okay. 

So are there any helpful codes for pipe structure design outside? I don't know what to do here other than consult people. I would rather avoid performing stress analysis etc. to find my answer on allowable span, but I can utilize a structural engineer to assist as a last resort.

I also have another table on pipe support spans, coming from ASME B31.1-2016. 
It only *suggests *maximum spans however, and I would assume it will not be suitable for our purposes.


----------



## steveray (Jun 27, 2017)

You could check with the stuff the cell tower guys use...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 27, 2017)

301.15 Wind resistance.
Mechanical equipment, appliances and supports that are exposed to wind shall be designed and installed to resist the wind pressures determined in accordance with the International Building Code.

301.18 Seismic resistance.
When earthquake loads are applicable in accordance with the International Building Code, mechanical system supports shall be designed and installed for the seismic forces in accordance with the International Building Code.

Might take a look at ASCE 7 and see if it might be helpful


----------



## cda (Jun 27, 2017)

Ask a pipe maker?


----------



## cda (Jun 27, 2017)

Mechanical engineering combines creativity, knowledge and analytical tools to complete the difficult task of shaping an idea into reality.


----------



## ICE (Jun 27, 2017)

Wind or ice effects on 2"&4" pipe doesn't seem like a big deal to me.


----------



## TheCommish (Jun 28, 2017)

ICE said:


> Wind or ice effects on 2"&4" pipe doesn't seem like a big deal to me.


 says the guy from sunny  California,  water  weigh 7.5 lbs per gallon and a cubic foot of  water is about 7.5 gallons = 56 pounds that add up quick on thread rod and unistrut


----------



## north star (Jun 28, 2017)

*@ ~ @ ~ @*









As ***The Commish*** mentioned, frozen water could add some
significant weight to the mix......Add some windy conditions to
that and there could be a piping failure.

*@ ~ @ ~ @*


----------



## ICE (Jun 28, 2017)

The copper pipe will have hot water.  Put the steel pipe over, and close to, the copper pipe.


----------



## tmurray (Jun 29, 2017)

These would need to be designed by a structural engineer here.


----------



## north star (Jun 29, 2017)

*# ~ # ~ #*

The hot water copper piping [ should ] also have thermal insulation
installed on it [  i.e. - reducing the heat loss thingy ].  

*# ~ # ~ #*


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 21, 2017)

No contact between steel and copper, "duh"!
It comes down to a basic engineering equation: Span vs wgt (pipe, contents, ice, insulation) vs size of exposed area vs wind speed ='s what you need.


----------

